# Game genres you love but can't play.



## Lulu (Jan 24, 2014)

Well its all there in the title. 
I love rpgs but I just don't have the patience to grind & do sidequests. They have rich stories but the grinding & turn based mechanics in some put me off a lot.  I also love fighting games but I just can't seem to execute strong combos. I can beat regular joes in fighting games though. 
What genre feels this way to you personally?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a shitload of fighting games (Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, Tekken, Soul Calibur, Blazblue etc.) but I suck so hard at them that I have to play on the easiest difficulty


----------



## Itachі (Jan 24, 2014)

I like Sports games, particularly FIFA but I'm only semi decent currently.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd say RTS. I fucking love StarCraft, but I wouldn't call myself a stellar player. 

Still, I was better back in the day.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 24, 2014)

Fighting games - I play them for the spectacle. It's a genre with some of the more interesting characters, attacks and designs. That said, I can't play them for shit, and other than practicing a moderate amount so that my friends don't kick my ass, I've got virtually no interest in getting better at them. Zonig, frame counting, priority, bah. Might as well be speaking French.

Survival games - I love the ideas behind games like DayZ, Rust or Minecraft. Being dropped in a world with no resources and scrounging together whatever you can is one of the better concepts gaming as a whole has come up with, IMO. I lack the skills and the patience to play the multiplayer ones though ("Why is everyone dead set on murdering me!?!"), and the single player ones I tend to get kinda bored with way too fast.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm quite fond of fighting games.

But I suck at them.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 24, 2014)

RTS, Platformer, and Fighting. All genres I'd love to get more into but I just suck at them.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 24, 2014)

Fighting games - I love them but I suck at them.
Roguelikes/permadeath survival - I just don't have the time to try the same thing and then die to a random thing

//HbS


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 24, 2014)

Fighting games. I'm complete garbage at them but i like them.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I have a shitload of fighting games (Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, Tekken, Soul Calibur, Blazblue etc.) but I suck so hard at them that I have to play on the easiest difficulty


Lol. I feel. My skill is just average. Not super saiyan like pro players. 


Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> I like Sports games, particularly FIFA but I'm only semi decent currently.


I am very very good at sports games especially Fifa. Its pretty much the only genre you can bet on me competitively to win a lot.  


Overwatch said:


> I'd say RTS. I fucking love StarCraft, but I wouldn't call myself a stellar player.
> 
> Still, I was better back in the day.


I'm below par in this genre generally but I do play it often. Campaign mode that is. Lol. My fav rts is C&C:RA


Shirker said:


> Fighting games - I play them for the spectacle. It's a genre with some of the more interesting characters, attacks and designs. That said, I can't play them for shit, and other than practicing a moderate amount so that my friends don't kick my ass, I've got virtually no interest in getting better at them. *Zoning, frame counting, priority, bah. Might as well be speaking French.
> *
> Survival games - I love the ideas behind games like DayZ, Rust or Minecraft. Being dropped in a world with no resources and scrounging together whatever you can is one of the better concepts gaming as a whole has come up with, IMO. I lack the skills and the patience to play the multiplayer ones though ("Why is everyone dead set on murdering me!?!"), and the single player ones I tend to get kinda bored with way too fast.


 I know right. It took me a while to get a basic understanding of those FG terms. I honestly don't take my fighting gaming that serious to study it in depth. I just enjoy it with my average skills. I do enjoy watching tourneys like evo though & seeing top players go at it. 


Stunna said:


> I'm quite fond of fighting games.
> 
> But I suck at them.


Which game are you fond of? 


Badalight said:


> RTS, Platformer, and Fighting. All genres I'd love to get more into but I just suck at them.


I'm cool with platformers. Except the platform hells.  


Hunted by sister said:


> Fighting games - I love them but I suck at them.
> Roguelikes/permadeath survival - I just don't have the time to try the same thing and then die to a random thing
> 
> //HbS


I never played a roguelike. I hear its super hard. May try it out soon. Ever played any?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 24, 2014)

As other have said, I love fighting games, but when I play I can only do something more intelligible then button mashing.

I play a lot of platformers, but I suck at them hard. Only Mario game I have beaten is Super Mario World, I've only beaten Castlevania once and that was with help.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow. I'm surprised how much so far a lot of folks love FG's. 
The dexterity required to be a good player is on the high side in most of them.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 24, 2014)

Rts's. Mainly Starcraft.. can't stand 4628536 hotkeys


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2014)

Luey said:


> Wow. I'm surprised how much so far a lot of folks love FG's.
> The dexterity required to be a good player is on the high side in most of them.



It's not just dexterity but also memory and will to train. I undoubtably have some pretty damn fine finger dexterity by nature of my high typing speed, but I can't remember combos for longer than a day to save my life (except the obvious ones that tend to work on almost every character in any game) and somehow just can't seem to analyze/memorize the timing of moves in the right situation. I like testing out different characters so I don't spend much time on single ones like pros do.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> It's not just dexterity but also memory and will to train. I undoubtably have some pretty damn fine finger dexterity by nature of my high typing speed, but I can't remember combos for longer than a day to save my life (except the obvious ones that tend to work on almost every character in any game) and somehow just can't seem to analyze/memorize the timing of moves in the right situation. I like testing out different characters so I don't spend much time on single ones like pros do.



That's true. The memory part too plays a huge role. Memorizing all those combo's, & other details takes a lot of time & practice.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 24, 2014)

OP, nice Yipes reference in your sig.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2014)

Luey said:


> I never played a roguelike. I hear its super hard. May try it out soon. Ever played any?



Being roguelike does not imply being really hard, the problem stems from the randomness and the game throwing shit at you that you haven't seen before and will most likely die to - causing you to have to start the game from the beginning. With experience, most things can be countered through knowledge alone, but the road until then is full of frustrating deaths.

Yet there's a certain addicting charm in there... the many dozens of hours (some play them for hundreds) I put into games like Binding of Isaac or FTL attest to that.


----------



## Table (Jan 24, 2014)

Pretty much anything requiring hand-eye coordination.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Being roguelike does not imply being really hard, the problem stems from the randomness and the game throwing shit at you that you haven't seen before and will most likely die to - causing you to have to start the game from the beginning. With experience, most things can be countered through knowledge alone, but the road until then is full of frustrating deaths.
> 
> Yet there's a certain addicting charm in there... the many dozens of hours (some play them for hundreds) I put into games like Binding of Isaac or FTL attest to that.



Oh I forgot the Binding of Isaac, I can't play that at all. Like the genre and story though.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 24, 2014)

Naruto said:


> OP, nice Yipes reference in your sig.


Thanks. Its mahvel baybee!!!


Zaru said:


> Being roguelike does not imply being really hard, the problem stems from the randomness and the game throwing shit at you that you haven't seen before and will most likely die to - causing you to have to start the game from the beginning. With experience, most things can be countered through knowledge alone, but the road until then is full of frustrating deaths.
> 
> Yet there's a certain addicting charm in there... the many dozens of hours (some play them for hundreds) I put into games like Binding of Isaac or FTL attest to that.



Oh men. I am so weary of such time sinks. Will give it a go someday. I intend trying cataclysm.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 24, 2014)

Old fashioned MMO's that have no dodge or block mechanic and the fighting just consists of spamming a pattern of skills till something is dead. 

I love the large worlds and the interesting stuff but ffs the combat doesn't make any sense to me, any player can beat me at PvP in those things.  

Idk I feel like everyone else gets something that I just don't.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2014)

Table said:


> Pretty much anything requiring hand-eye coordination.



So, video games?


----------



## Lulu (Jan 25, 2014)

^ LoL. I actually wanted to say the same thing.


----------



## Monna (Jan 25, 2014)

Horror games. The idea behind them is great, but I couldn't even make it very far into Silent Hill 2 because it was too scary for me


----------



## Rios (Jan 25, 2014)

Fighting games. Keyboard just doesnt work well with them.


----------



## eluna (Jan 25, 2014)

I love fighting games but I'm far away to be a pro
I llike plataform but guess what? I suck them too


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 25, 2014)

Fighting games: I'm good at playing against my friends, I suck at online


----------



## Jeff (Jan 25, 2014)

Any online game.  Can be an MMORPG, Call of Duty, RTS, whatever.  It can even be the new shit SimCity.

I generally don't like the competitive aspects of games if it is with other players, partially because I don't want to invest the time/do not possess the greatest coordination to keep up with them and partially because I play games to relax.  I'm hyper-competitive in real life (I am the type to scream at people when playing sports and be extremely unsportsmanlike) and if I played games online I'd constantly be in some sort of weird "death to everyone/fml" mood that I don't want to get in.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 25, 2014)

RPG and MMORPG, Fighting games like Street Fighter and UMVC3, Starcraft-esque games(no mircro skills) and First Person Shooting games like CoD


----------



## Lulu (Jan 25, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> RPG and MMORPG, Fighting games like Street Fighter and UMVC3, Starcraft-esque games(no mircro skills) and First Person Shooting games like CoD



So... The only games with vs mode you good at is racing & sports? 

@Rios ,  playing fighting games with a keyboard is...not just the best option.


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 25, 2014)

Definitely horror games which don't have a lot of jumpy shit throughout the game for me. I managed to complete amnesia and love the idea behind it but it's just so boring to play when nothing happens for 80% of the game(I understand that what makes the suspense an all but still)


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 25, 2014)

Due to certain problems with being hacked I can't play MMORPGs anymore.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Jan 25, 2014)

All genres of games that I like I can play to at least a decent level.

Grinding is my body and fighting games are my blood
I have played over a thousand games
Strategy to platforming
but not racing or sports
Have withstood through terrible games
Yet I have so many left to finish
Unlimited game hours ahead


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 25, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Due to certain problems with being hacked I can't play MMORPGs anymore.



I've been hacked a couple times but to be fair most big mmorpgs nowadays can get you back your stuff in like a day or have authenticator type things to secure your account.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 25, 2014)

Not Maplestory. Apparently. :/


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 25, 2014)

Fighting.

Overall, it depends on the game. Combo heavy games like Blazblue and at times Street Fighter seem to be the bane of my existence mostly because they require directional imput to pull off certain moves. Or the special move needs to require the character to step back a bit during the combination.

Most of the time, what happens is my character does something that breaks what I was trying to accomplish and I have to start over, turning me into my opponent's pincushion because I leave so many openings.



Then there's puzzles... It takes a while to practice these, whereas any other genre (aside from the hiccups with fighting games) I can pick up at the drop of a hat. Usually I'm pretty good at the easier ones (Favorite being Wario's Woods on SNES) but I can't seem to resist the charm of Puyo Puyo which requires to know what you're dropping, your playing field, and to take into account any garbage drops the opponent is about to dump on ya.


I also don't play MMOs, frankly because I have no fondness for them.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 26, 2014)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> All genres of games that I like I can play to at least a decent level.
> 
> Grinding is my body and fighting games are my blood
> I have played over a thousand games
> ...



What's your favourite fighting game?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 26, 2014)

> Combo heavy games like Blazblue and at times Street Fighter seem to be the bane of my existence mostly because they require directional imput to pull off certain moves.



Same. 

It saddens me.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 26, 2014)

If only we had a HD version of samurai shodown II. Its not a combo frenzy game. It plays almost as slow as chess. Its simple.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 26, 2014)

Fighting games 

OP came over to my place when I first got Super Street Fighter IV and spent almost an hour schooling me in my incompetence  enjoyable enough, but Luey refuses to face me in a proper game like an RTS :ignoramus


----------



## Lulu (Jan 26, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Fighting games
> 
> OP came over to my place when I first got Super Street Fighter IV and spent almost an hour schooling me in my incompetence  enjoyable enough, but Luey refuses to face me in a proper game like an RTS :ignoramus



I never ever survived wave 2 of any of your zerg rushes. I'm just so horrible at rts but I love the whole concept of the genre.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 26, 2014)

I wouldn't say it's a genre I love, though I do play quite a few of them, but I cannot handle an FPS. Hell, any game that plays in first person makes me lose all ability to not miss. The moment I'm given a sniper I resort to boyish glee as I plan to sneak around killing the lowly non-snipers, but inevitably this fails when I remember I can't aim for shit. Aim assist, you say? That just makes my whiffs all the more painful.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 26, 2014)

Also the super competitive scene of certain games also turns me off. :/


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

I struggle with fighting games outside of casual play, I can't seem to remember combos in it.

Other than that, I've always been sub par at RTS games even though I enjoy them.

On the other hand, I'm well above average in MOBA, FPS, Racing and MMORPG's(PvE).

Oh, and I also enjoy card games like MTG and Hearthstone, I have issues with them too because I always play the wrong cards at the wrong times.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2014)

I love RPGS cut I can't play them without Faqs.

I don't know how these people find out the shit they do. 

For example anybody whoever played FF 12 remember that damn lance that you got my not opening certain chests?  How were you supposed to know not to open that shit?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 26, 2014)

SRPGs 
RPGS and Fighting Games (RPGs to a little extend and Fighting Games to a bigger extend)

I don't suck at fighters but I wish I could be better.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a thing for puzzle/mystery type games (Myst, Ace Attorney, LA Noire, Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward etc) I love the story but quite frankly I suck at puzzle or any rational thinking for that matter.

I think well in high intense situations and needing to make split decisions which is why I am good at fighting games. 

Puzzle/mystery games make me think for too long. LOL I loved all the series above and beat them all, but required a FAQ to do so. Even in the Ace Attorney games which is easy from what I hear. I really love them but just can't play them.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 27, 2014)

Canute87 has a point though. How do folks discover all those secrets in rpgs without a walkthrough?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 27, 2014)

By not thinking like logical humans, but logical squirrels.


----------

